# Masterclass?



## MancBlue (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone going to the masterclasses? I've signed me and the missus up to one in Cheshire.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/cafe-quality/cafequalitymasterclass.html


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Enjoy; sadly no courses near me. Be interesting to see what the £20 gets you on the day.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like it might be worth a punt for a score. Should imagine the skills taught should be transferable to other machines.


----------

